# خطايا اللسان



## نشات جيد (10 فبراير 2008)

لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​
اللسان عضو صغير جداً فى جسم الانسان, ولكن ما أضخم خطاياه التى لا تتناسب مطلقاً مع حجمه. ولذالك قال احد القديسين :

"كثيراً ما تكلمت فندمت. واما عن سكوتى فما ندمت قط"



فما هى خطايا اللسان اذن؟ وما مدى خطورتها حتى يندم الانسان عليها.

أول خطورة للسان هى ان خطاياه نابعة من القلب. فالقلب الطاهر لا يلفظ سوى ألفاظ طاهرة. أما ما فى القلب من خطايا, فهذه يكشفها اللسان. ولهذا يعرفون طبيعة الانسان من الفاظه, فلغته تظهرة...ولهذا فإن خبراء السياسة- اذا ارادوا أن يعرفون بواطن انسان – يتركونه يتكلم, وكلامه يكشفه, فيحكمون عليه

***

ثانى خطورة للسان هى أن الكلمة التى تخرج منه, لا يستطيع مطلقاً ان يسترجعها. لقد حُسبت عليه..

فإن حدث ذات  مرة, وزلف لسان انسان, فجرح شعور صديق له بكلمة لا تليق.فإنه- مهما ندم على قوله – فإن تلك العبارة قد حسبت عليه, وربما لا ينساها له ذلك الصديق! مادام الأمر هكذا, فليحترس الإنسان فى كل ما يقوله. وخير له أن يزن كل لفظ قبل ان ينطق به.. ويحاسب نفسه على كلامه قبل أن يحاسبه الناس علية ..

***

والأمر الثالث فى خطورة اللسان, هو أننا سوف نقدم لله حساباً فى يوم الدين عن كل كلمة بطالة خرجت من افواهنا

فملكوت الله يُشترط فى الذين يدخلونه أن يتصفوا بعفة اللسان وعفة الألفاظ. اذن أليس هو تدريباً نافعاً جداً أن ندرب انفسنا على عفة الألفاظ ، وأن نراجع أنفسنا من جهة نوعية كلماتنا, وننقيها من كل كلمة موشية غير مهذبة... وكيف يكون ذالك؟

***

نبعد أولاً عن الكذب بكل انواعه:

أى كل ما لا يتفق مع الحق والصدق. وربما من بين هذا أيضاً بعض انصاف الحقائق التى لا تعطى صورة دقيقة عن الصدق والواقع. وأيضاً كلام المبالغة الشديدة التى تصوّرالامور بغير واقعها. وما يتحايل البعض على تسميته بالكذب البرئ, بينما هذه العبارة أيضاً غير بريئة, لأنه لا توجد أنواع من الكذب مقبولة على الاطلاق.. ومنها ايضاً عبارات المديح الزائد, والنفاق والرياء. من هنا ينبغى الحرص فى مراعاة الدقة فى كل ما يقوله الانسان. وبهذا يصبح موضع  ثقة من الناس.

***

ثانياً: البعد عن اهانة الاخرين او جرح مشاعرهم:

سواء باللفظ , أو الكتابة, او بالدسّ والوقيعة والنميمة والغيبة. والإغتياب هو أن يتحدث الشخص بالسوء على أحد الناس فى غيبته, مما لا يجرؤ ان يقوله فى حضرته. وعلى العموم فإن الخوض فى سيرة الآخرين والحديث عن سلوكهم والتعليق عليه, هو من الخطايا الشهيرة التى يقع فيها غالبية الناس, ويجدون وسيله لقضاء الوقت وللتسلية!!

ومن الخطيئة فى العلاقات الشخصية العتاب المرّ القاسى, الذى يجرح الشعور, والذى يقصده الشاعر بقولة:

 ودَعْ العتابَ فربّ شر             كان أوله العتابا

إن كان الأمر هكذا, فماذا نقوله اذن عن عبارات السبّ  واللعن التى يحكم عليها القانون، أو عبارات السب المغطاة التى لا يطولها القانون، ولكنها تطولها أفهام الناس ومشاعرهم فتتاذى؟!

***

من أخطاء اللسان أيضاً عبارات الغضب والنرفزة:

هذه التى لا يضبط فيها الشخض اعصابه, فتخرج الألفاظ منه جارحة مؤلمة مهينه, إلى جانب منظرة وهو غاضب الذى لا يقل عن الفاظة فى الإثارة. كما أن علو الصوت الصاخب لا يليق أيضاً, وكذالك حدّة العبارات وقساوتها. نعم, ما أكثر الاخطاء التى يقع فيها الانسان فى ساعة غضبه, والتى ربما يندم عليها حينما يهدأ , ولكن بعد فوات الفرصة يضاف الى هذا مايقوله احياناً فى غضبه من عبارات التهديد والوعيد!

***

من اخطاء اللسان ايضاً الثرثرة والحديث فى التافهات...

إن الله قد خلق اللسان لاجل فوائد معينة ورسالات  يقوم بها, وليس لكى يستخدمه فيما لا يفيد احداً بل قد يفدّ!

ومن أمثلة الثرثرة الإطالة المملة فى الحديث مما يتعب الاعصاب.. ومن اخطرها الحديث فى التليفون فى أوقات غير مناسبة, وفى موضوعات لا تهم السامع فى شئ. ومحصلتها كلها هى اضاعة الوقت...

ومن أمثلتها كذلك, الفكاهات البذيئة التى لا تتفق مع الاخلاق فى شئ.. وكذلك عبارات المزاح الردئ

***

كذلك من أخطاء اللسان, استخدامه فى اللهو والعبث...

كأن يقضى الانسان وقت فراغه فى بعض الأغانى البطالة التى قد يكون لها تأثير سئ على خلقه, أو يقضى الوقت فى كلام العبث مع أصدقائة, ويظن هذا لوناً من التسلية, ولكنها تسلية ضارة... وإذا لا يجد شيئاً يشغل به وقته, فإنه يشغله باضاعة وقت الآخرين..!

* ومن أخطاء اللسان أيضاً, كلام الافتخار والتباهى

والأجدر بالانسان أن يمدحه الآخرون على ما يفعله من خير, لا أن يمدح هو نفسه ويتباهى بما قاله أو مافعله. وغالباً ما يكون سماع كلام الافتخار ممقوتاً من الناس، وبخاصة اذا اطاله...

***

من هذا كله يتضح أن خطايا اللسان ضارة بمن يقولها, وضارة بمن يسمعها. وهكذا فإن العقلاء قد فضلوا الصمت. وما أجمل قول سليمان الحكيم:

"اذا صمت الجاهل يُحسب حكيماً"​


----------



## نشات جيد (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خطايا اللسان*

ربنا يجعلها  سب  بركة​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خطايا اللسان*

اذا صمت الجاهل يُحسب حكيماً     قصة جميلة جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خطايا اللسان*

*تكلمت كثيرا فندمت اما عن السكوت فلم اندم ابدا 
يا ربى والهى يسوع المسيح اعطينا فضيلة الصمت لحى نحيا معك ارجوك يا ابى السموى 
صلى من اجلى 
*​


----------



## جيلان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خطايا اللسان*

*فعلا كثرة الكلام تسبب معصية
ميرسى يا نشأت على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## joy* (23 مايو 2013)

*خطورة خطايا اللسان*

*   خطايا اللسان*

 
*اللسان  	عضو صغير جدًا في جسم الإنسان, ولكن ما أضخم خطاياه التي لا تتناسب مطلقًا مع  	حجمه. ولذالك قال احد القديسين:
*
* 	"كثيرًا ما تكلمت فندمت. واما عن سكوتى فما ندمت قط".*
* 	فما هي خطايا اللسان اذن؟ وما مدى خطورتها حتى يندم الإنسان عليها.*
* أول خطورة للسان هي ان خطاياه نابعة من القلب. فالقلب الطاهر لا يلفظ سوى ألفاظ  	طاهرة. أما ما في القلب من خطايا, فهذه يكشفها اللسان. ولهذا يعرفون طبيعة  	الإنسان من الفاظه,فلغته  تظهرة...ولهذا فإن خبراء السياسة- اذا ارادوا أن  	يعرفون بواطن إنسان – يتركونه يتكلم, وكلامه يكشفه, فيحكمون عليه.*
*ثانى خطورة للسان هي أن الكلمة التي تخرج منه, لا يستطيع مطلقًا ان يسترجعها.  	لقد حُسبت عليه..*



*فإن حدث ذات مرة, وزلف لسان إنسان, فجرح شعورصديق  له بكلمة لا تليق.فإنه- مهما  	ندم على قوله – فإن تلك العبارة قد حسبت عليه, وربما لا ينساها له ذلك الصديق!  	مادام الأمر هكذا, فليحترس الإنسان في كل ما يقوله. وخير له أن يزن كل لفظ قبل  	ان ينطق به.. ويحاسب نفسه على كلامه قبل أن * *يحاسبه الناس عليه*


*والأمر الثالث في خطورة اللسان, هو أننا سوف نقدم لله حسابًا  	في يوم الدين عن  	كل كلمة بطالة خرجت من أفواهنا.*
* 	فملكوت الله يُشترط في الذين يدخلونه أن يتصفوا بعفة اللسان وعفة الالفاظ . اذن  	أليس هو تدريبًا نافعًا جدًا أن ندرب أنفسنا على عفة الألفاظ ، وأن نراجع  	أنفسنا من جهة نوعية كلماتنا, وننقيها من كل كلمة موشية غير مهذبة.*


*جزء من مقال للبابا شنوده الثالث 
*


----------



## AdmanTios (23 مايو 2013)

*موضوع مهم بالمقام الأول*

*و لذا قيل "لِيَكُنْ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مُسْرِعًا فِي الاسْتِمَاعِ،*
*مُبْطِئًا فِي التَّكَلُّمِ، مُبْطِئًا فِي الْغَضَبِ،*
*لأَنَّ غَضَبَ الإِنْسَانِ لاَ يَصْنَعُ بِرَّ اللهِ"*

*خالص الشكر*
*رب المجد يُبارك خدمتك*
*من أجل مجد أسمُه القدوس*​


----------

